# 89 K1500 master cylinder replacement



## Northman (Feb 6, 2005)

Any one got a link for 89 K1500 master cylinder replacement. 

Had mine start leaking by the o-ring inside itself yesterday. Goes to floor almost and red brake light comes on, couple pumps brings the pedal back. 

Any links for a step by step master cylinder replacement appreciated.


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

Northman;1194587 said:


> Any one got a link for 89 K1500 master cylinder replacement.
> 
> Had mine start leaking by the o-ring inside itself yesterday. Goes to floor almost and red brake light comes on, couple pumps brings the pedal back.
> 
> Any links for a step by step master cylinder replacement appreciated.


iv got the shop tech book for it . if your by cleveland more then happy 2 use it if not ill scan and post for you


----------



## Northman (Feb 6, 2005)

I ordered a new one today for $20 more the cost of a re-manufactured one. So should be in tomorrow and hope to try a install this weekend. 

1.5 hrs south of clev. No need to copy.

I was just wondering about the bleeding part at the master cyl etc. Will soon see.
It looks straight forward, I hope .

Need to put a new heater control module in the wifes suv too. So it might be 2nd in line.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

same as any other basic master from the last 50 years.  

pull from box. 

install bleader hoses or plugs what ever comes in kit. 

fill with fluid 3/4 full. 

push plunger pistion area SLOW to watch all air blead from the master. good 5-10 min job . 

then install on truck and blead all 4 wheels .


----------



## Northman (Feb 6, 2005)

sweetk30;1195760 said:


> push plunger pistion area SLOW to watch all air blead from the master.


Thats the part I couldnt remember. Replaced 2 on a 91 back in the 90's but for the life of me couldnt remember that step. Hell getting old . :laughing:


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

Northman;1196199 said:


> Thats the part I couldnt remember. Replaced 2 on a 91 back in the 90's but for the life of me couldnt remember that step. Hell getting old . :laughing:


push fast = get a bath :laughing:


----------



## Northman (Feb 6, 2005)

Well this was a first. 

Put new, not a re-manufactured one either master cylinder on and brakes are worse then it was. 

Pre-bled master cylinder per instruction sheet etc and like I have done in past. Then bled all 4 brakes at brake cylinders and calipers. I'm at loss now. 

Not losing any fluid.


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

did you do them in the right order


----------



## zzamud (Dec 23, 2010)

Didnt bleed lines enuff


----------



## Northman (Feb 6, 2005)

kashman;1198164 said:


> did you do them in the right order


OK your going to have to explain this one . Never heard of such and I have been bleeding brakes on 60's 70's 80's 90's cars and trucks.

I'm hoping just not bled enough too. Had my teenage son pumping the brakes and could be part of my problem.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

farthest away from master first then work your way up the system. 

your rig will be rr/lr/rf/lf

and some 80's-90's crap box cars had cross blead setup. lr/rf then rr/lf stupid crap like that.


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

abs brakes have 2 bleed in a certain order RR LR RF LF


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

kashman;1198529 said:


> abs brakes have 2 bleed in a certain order RR LR RF LF


abs or not on this vehicle thats the order. as its the longest run to shortest run in order.

abs has basicly nothing to do with the order on this vehicle.


----------



## Northman (Feb 6, 2005)

Never new about this bleeding order stuff Thumbs Up. I have been getting away with it for years doing, my usual fl,fr,lr,rr. No certain order. Got lucky I guess till now. 

Will give it another go soon. 


Thanks for info guys.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

yep got to get the longest run done first. or possible air bubble can get traped in the system.


----------



## Northman (Feb 6, 2005)

Well yesterday I bled the whole system the way that was described above. When done the pedal still went to the floor before very little brakes were applied, just enough to get stopped and brake light comes on.

So now I am going to wait til I can pull all 4 corners and check whats going on with the front calibers and rear brake cylinders. 

This one has me puzzled, any other trouble shooting ideas? Anti-lock crap or proportion valve?


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

did you forget the pin between the master and booster mabye ?


----------



## Northman (Feb 6, 2005)

sweetk30;1203874 said:


> did you forget the pin between the master and booster mabye ?


 I'm not understanding, pin between?


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

or a blown seal at the rear cylinder


----------



## zzamud (Dec 23, 2010)

Is the pedel hard when engine off? If not theres air somewhere. If so and pedal goes to floor when engine running you have other problems


----------



## Snowzilla (Oct 24, 2009)

I wonder if you have a rotted out brake line to the back. I guess you would see the fluid. I've replaced on my '89 k1500 from near drivers side underbody to back about 2 or 3 times now. I've bursted brake lines and have had the pedal go the floor when I have had to hit the brakes suddenly in traffic.


----------



## Northman (Feb 6, 2005)

zzamud;1204047 said:


> Is the pedel hard when engine off? If not theres air somewhere. If so and pedal goes to floor when engine running you have other problems


I paid attention to this before starting truck to go plow today. Truck off, I could push the brake pedal almost to floor 4 times in a row, just as it would be when running right now too, just a little harder. Never really could pump them up.

Does that make you think air in the system somewhere? Even though I'm not getting any air when bleeding them?

How many big bottle of brake fluid do you think one would go through, I'm almost through a big bottle bleeding these off and I have never had to use that much before. 
I do get some brakes at end of brake travel.


----------



## zzamud (Dec 23, 2010)

You definatly have air somewhere. I would start all over and rebleed master cyl and rebleed lines. If they going to floor with truck off and eventuly gettn pressure then lines are solid and containing the fluid. After u rebleed master and install i would gravity bleed them for a bit


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

you didnt loop any extra line did you anyplace like some dumb people do ? that holds air at times.


----------



## Northman (Feb 6, 2005)

Just a UPDATE so everyone knows that was trying to help me figure it out.

Wasnt the master cylinder or the bleeding of lines.

I pulled all 4 corners down this fall. The right rear brake cylinder had one of the rods that comes out to push drum brakes open all the way and slip out of brake shoe and was stuck out all the way. No leakage of fluids. 

Had all 4 corners turned down, put new brakes all around, fixed brake cylinder and brake pedal was back to normal.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

stupid little things will get ya every time. glad ya got it fixed. Thumbs Up


----------

